# Breathing during Squats



## mr_oo3 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm having trouble getting my breathing down during squats and bench.

When do I breathe in/out and when do I hold my breath?

During a set today I tried to focus on my breath and had a shitty set.


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 9, 2005)

In on the way down, out on the way up.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 9, 2005)

You _shouldn't_ hold it, but if you do it is through the sticking point.  Other'n that, GSXR si right


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You _shouldn't_ hold it, but if you do it is through the sticking point.  Other'n that, GSXR si right




yea, i usually take a deep breath in before I decend into the squat and then I hold it until I am out of the hole and about a quarter of the way up.


----------



## JimDugba (Jul 9, 2005)

This is kind of a really weird breathing technique I use when squating but it works for me. I kind of slowly let the air out through my teeth, making a hissing noise, kind of sounds like a steam engine. It might be unorthodox but it helps me keep my breathing in control and in synch with my lifting motions, and the noise reminds me to inhale and exhale. If that made any sense lol.


----------



## * Legion * (Jul 10, 2005)

I agree JimD.. thats where the grunting and growling comes in, and, with a little luck, an impressive amount of weight, you many just intimidate some posers and half-assed gym goers too.   
   Its easy to forget about breathing tecnique, i learned a great deal about breathing during martial arts training that translated well to the gym.  Another way to maintain focused breathing, especially during a heavy squat, is to take "cleansing breaths" before the movement, three or four deep, forceful breaths to oxygenate the blood.  (sometimes you spit a little too, which is okay LOL)


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 11, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You _shouldn't_ hold it, but if you do it is through the sticking point.  Other'n that, GSXR si right



The issue with holding it is increased blood pressure.  However, it also serves as protection against your lumbar spine if you hold your breath.  The increased intra-abdominal pressure helps stabilize the trunk and reduce pressure on your spine.


----------



## jram (Jul 12, 2005)

I can understand that by holding your breath supports your spine during the squat but, for me holding my breath throughout the squat is too taxing on me. I take a few breaths first then I exhale on the way down and keep on exhaling on the way up until the squat is completed, understand that it???s not a relaxed exhaling. It???s more like a ???slow leak??? in a high pressure pipe if you can imagine what that would be like. I still can feel my core tightening up during the entire squat, that seems to keep my spine supported. 

Peace

.


----------

